# Do the Red and White "Leather" Spinners make a noise when hit ??



## michaelparin19 (10 mo ago)

Hi All - My Fluro Orange spinners have all disintegrated - I bought a set of 40mm Yellow spinners off the "bay" - and they are below average - very pale yellow - hard to see and the "clack" when hit is too quiet - Do those Red and White Faux leather ones "Clack" when hit ?
May have to go back to my original spinner- an old teaspoon flattened with a hammer - then cut the handle down and bend into a loop -Gets dimpled but virtually indestructible and a loud 'ping " when hit
Thanks in advance


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

They do give off a sort of "slap" noise when you hit them, not too loud - I use them in the back garden.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

They smack when you hit the bulls eye. Good motivation to be more accurate. I like them.


----------



## Bubsy (11 mo ago)

Yes, they give a very satisfying slap. They take a lot of punishment as well


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

I really like them. Aim small, miss small
Concentrate on the red bull, if moves but not a "slap" you hit white.
Satisfying bull hit is easy to hear.
Make noise but neighbor friendly imho,
Cans are loud!
I made a black permanant dot in the center of red to to zoom
in, and black drop single t short helps contrast. They seem to take wind, rain, sun and many hits with little degradation, I leave a few stashed outside year round in one of my catch boxes and so far so good.
And the price is right.
ukj


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

michaelparin19 said:


> Hi All - My Fluro Orange spinners have all disintegrated - I bought a set of 40mm Yellow spinners off the "bay" - and they are below average - very pale yellow - hard to see and the "clack" when hit is too quiet - Do those Red and White Faux leather ones "Clack" when hit ?
> May have to go back to my original spinner- an old teaspoon flattened with a hammer - then cut the handle down and bend into a loop -Gets dimpled but virtually indestructible and a loud 'ping " when hit
> Thanks in advance


I have video of me shooting red and white spinners and they give a nice slap and you know when you hit center by the change in sound


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Rubber and steel fender washers work really well, last forever as spinners and they're cheap

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> Rubber and steel fender washers work really well, last forever as spinners and they're cheap
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Any chance of a photo of those spinners please?
ukj


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

ukj said:


> Any chance of a photo of those spinners please?
> ukj


The rubber washer I just hole punch two holes for the cord. The metal I do the same but with a drill. The yellow ball is actually NERF ammo with hole thru the center and the 20oz bottle cap drill two holes and run cord. The quarter is for size reference























Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelparin19 (10 mo ago)

Thanks everyone for your replies - I will order a set today
Cheers, Michael


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

Have a look at this thread too:








Pocket target


I'm on a biking holiday and although I brought my slingshot I didn't bring anything to shoot at. Normally I can find something lying around but both times I stopped for a shoot yesterday I struggled and ended up trying to knock stones off of fence posts. So today I picked up some boot laces and...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Antony (9 mo ago)

I've recently bought these they're fantastic, they'll need painting and please be careful of ricochet.
They make a real nice ding when hit.









6mm Rimfire Starter Kit - 50, 40, 30 & 20mm set. AR500 Hardox w/ coach bolt hole | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 6mm Rimfire Starter Kit - 50, 40, 30 & 20mm set. AR500 Hardox w/ coach bolt hole at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

They are the spinners that I like the most, I like them more than the plastic orange ones (I also like the orange ones certainly). The white and red ones, plus you can concentrate better on the red center.


----------

